# Calling all Phantom!!!



## Driftpr (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Driftpr (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 18, 2019)

WOW! Nice pair.
Hammerhead


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 25, 2019)

The brown bike has to have an inferiority complex.


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2019)

Red 1958


----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2019)

Black 1953


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 27, 2019)

*The squad is out...






















*


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 27, 2019)

The 26 and the 24




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 27, 2019)

Used very little by the owners of a Schwinn shop outside of Chicago.  It closed and I was there with some 















money at the right time.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a black repo. in the box


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2019)

the world isn't ready for my 2 .....

yet.


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 11, 2020)

*Schwinn Green Phantom upgrade















*


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 12, 2020)

Probably not the place but here goes anyway. I sold a red Phantom summer of '96 in the Detroit area. It had RED pedals and a 2 speed kickback. Never saw it again. Anybody know its whereabouts?  Thanks


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 13, 2020)

Hubcaps added


----------



## O.B.G. (Feb 13, 2020)

I had all three colors at one time with all original paint and rode all three. I miss them!


----------



## crazyhawk (Feb 15, 2020)

I always liked the later green Phantoms.  I'm not sure the name of this shade but I like it.  This one's a '57.  I put a cloverleaf sprocket on it too to make it easier to ride on the hills.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> I always liked the later green Phantoms.  I'm not sure the name of this shade but I like it.  This one's a '57.  I put a cloverleaf sprocket on it too to make it easier to ride on the hills.View attachment 1140186




Opalescent Green.


----------



## Schirwin (Feb 15, 2020)

Work in progress


----------



## Schirwin (Feb 15, 2020)

54’


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 15, 2020)

Mine is an original 50...


----------

